# New Orleans Hornets expect to surpass 10,000 season tickets in coming days



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Having already sold 9,623 season tickets, word this past weekend of a new NBA collective bargaining agreement has meant an increase in interest for potential buyers of New Orleans Hornets season tickets.
> 
> Team president Hugh Weber said Tuesday he feels that the 10,000-ticket goal the team set before the end of the last regular season should be surpassed in the coming days.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/11/new_orleans_hornets_expect_to_2.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Guess that mean Shawn, or Scott, or whatever his name is from the Hornets is about to ring me up.


----------

